# Older hedgehog creating a bond - tips?



## jon (Feb 26, 2010)

hey guys,

I adopted a 8 month old chocolate hedgehog (Olivia). Shes litter trained, and loves running on her wheel.
When I was at the breeders she was all cuddly and happy. I brought her home and shes very shy and timid (I expected this for the first several weeks or longer).

I want to create a good, strong, trusting bond with her, as she and I are going to be buddies for along time.

Any tips?

Jon

PS. I put a tshirt i slept in, in the cage and she chooses to sleep in that rather than her igloo or hedgiebag...makes me happy


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well jon your best bet is to just let her get used to her enviroment! its a big change to go from something she was once used to and to now have different smells and sounds around her!
Hold her every day, take her out and just cuddle her to create a bond with her,it may take a while but keep at it every day and continue to hold her and she will come around sooner or later!


----------



## saraihayes (Mar 1, 2010)

I also just got an older hedgehog. Mine is a year old, and she needed a new home from an owner that had left her with her ex-boyfriend, who really didn't have the time for her. I have felt like she hates me! But I've only had her for two days. I talk to her and hold her, and she seems to be adjusting okay. I read elsewhere to make a routine so your hedgie knows you would like to pick them up. This has helped me a great deal with Penna.

I would say patience is the key. I have been doing a lot of reading on the forums, and I had to remind myself that my hedgie isn't like any other pet, but loves me in her hedgie way.

My hedgie loves to run around my studio, and happily explored and ran around. Best of luck to you and your new hedgehog


----------

